
 A Netbook-style clamshell for the iPhone is coming - nickb
http://www.itwire.com/content/view/21108/1168/
======
RKlophaus
There are three gadgets I want to own before I die:

\- Penny's computerbook from "Inspector Gadget". \- Al's handheld communicator
from Quantum leap \- The jewel in Ender's ear.

I think the first two are very close now...

